# I'm calling a sidebar about the Sidebar.



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Apr 26, 2015)

(Okay you guys, we need to come up with something to get the owner to move the side bar out of the side of the art.  Even Facebook is smart enough to at least CENTER art on the page when throwing comments to the side, and since the sidebar SCALES when the image is exapnded, we know they're trying to please the dark masters with the move intentionally.  So we either put-)


*goes hush as he faintly hears a rustling nearby*


......


*it's just a leaf, and cautiously continues*

(So either we put our foot down and demand the emoval of the sidebar, or we try to at least negotiate a centering of the artwork, as The Dark Ones want the advertisement in view at all times, no matter what size the art takes.  Discuss your plans here, but keep quiet.)


----------



## Kajet (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey, they gotta shove their dick in your face somehow, why else would they buy FA?

That being said, I urge everyone to get adblock because fuck that shit.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Apr 26, 2015)

They should just remove it entirely, having all that space for the submission was great. The ability to have it fit into your browser window (resizing depending on how wide the window is) was greater. Taking away a lot of that space is a bad idea. Wide submissions get screwed.


----------



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Apr 26, 2015)

(KEEP YOUR VOICE DOWN.  It's not just adblock, the image is set to align to the left side of the page.  No matter what, the images will ALWAYS be annoyingly askew unless wide enough to fill the entire screen.)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2015)

It didn't bother me before, but now that you mention it...

I know deviantART does this thing where it pushes the sidebar down when you full view an image. Seems like it'd be a simple thing to incorporate.


----------



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Apr 26, 2015)

(Right?  I know the patch just dropped but come on.  There are better ways to do this, the best way bring to NOT do this of course.

Nice troll icon btw.)


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 26, 2015)

(Stop doing this)


----------



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Apr 26, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> (Stop doing this)


  (You're not my real dad, you can't tell me what to do.)


----------



## TheArchiver (Apr 26, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> Taking away a lot of that space is a bad idea. Wide submissions get screwed.



I never even considered this, you're right. There are some users who enjoy doing wide comic strip pages as well. I hope it doesn't hurt dialogue too much...
Unfortunately, this is not going away.



RedSavage said:


> (Stop doing this)



Is that really a _major_ concern that you have to make a pointless post for that? His points are legible.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 26, 2015)

*The sidebar is not likely to be going anywhere because that is where advertising is going to go.* Submissions will resize in order to display these ads if the browser window can't display it all at once. This is most likely not going to be negotiable. See my comments in this thread. There additionally will be an ad in the extra space at the top of the page, beneath the header. This layout is strikingly similar to the layout used by IMVU:







FA UI beta for comparison:


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 26, 2015)

You know what's really great? Even with adblock, the massive space remains.








_>meet the requirements we've been given_

Good to see this "_oh no they just want to give us money and nothing in exchange_" charade is falling apart. You want the ads gone? The sidebar removed? Complain to the people who own FA now; everyone else is just a lackey.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 26, 2015)

Well we should focus on what really matters here, Neer is still 100% in charge of FA 

yes I am being sarcastic.


----------



## StormyChang (Apr 26, 2015)

LizardKing said:


> You know what's really great? Even with adblock, the massive space remains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ this post deleted without warning in 3... 2... 1..


----------



## Runefox (Apr 26, 2015)

LizardKing said:


>



Good to know I was right about this. Guess who's not in charge of FA?

This guy!


----------



## Amiir (Apr 26, 2015)

Duuuuuuude this sidebar thing sucks!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35XI37SVVYI


----------



## krystalfox77 (Apr 26, 2015)

IMVU - the wankers who are to blame.


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 26, 2015)

krystalfox77 said:


> IMVU - the wankers who are to blame.



Dragoneer: the wanker who sold out to the wankers, thus who is truly to blame. 

IMVU were wankers long before FA came along. Neer grabbed FA by the scruff and tossed it in without saying anything about it for 2 months.


----------



## Twitch (Apr 26, 2015)

Welp; while writing a userscript to fix the sidebar, I stumbled upon div id="ad-extra-square" in the sidebar, right where you'd expect an ad to be placed. It's only a matter of time. In a bit, I'll publish the userscript that should move the sidebar somewhere more sensible.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 26, 2015)

Twitch said:


> Welp; while writing a userscript to fix the sidebar, I stumbled upon div id="ad-extra-square" in the sidebar, right where you'd expect an ad to be placed. It's only a matter of time. In a bit, I'll publish the userscript that should move the sidebar somewhere more sensible.



Yeah, I caught that a while ago. I was holding off on mentioning it for if anyone tried to claim that it wasn't an ad space. But that's *the whole reason why the sidebar exists*.


----------



## Roxxas (Apr 26, 2015)

ahem....

HEEEEY YOOOUUUU MOOOOODS!


remove the dam sidebar.
this is an art side not an ad site.


----------



## Twitch (Apr 26, 2015)

You can put the sidebar where it belongs by going here:
http://boothale.net/scripts/facleanup.html

You can remove all the ads and all of the ad gaps by installing this script in Greasemonkey (same way you install the one above):
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/44459847/Forum/FA_ad_remove.user.js


----------



## rednec0 (Apr 26, 2015)

Guys!
...
Guys!
Why don't we all use Privacy Badger and HTTPS Everywhere as all these ads are clearly not up to snuff with your privacy in mind?


----------



## Victor-933 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Accountability (Apr 26, 2015)

This was announced a while ago...



			
				http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6592316/ said:
			
		

> 4) What does IMVU get out of this?
> They get to use our site for advertising from their third-party partners who are interested in engaged users like ours who share a common interest - art.





			
				http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6606934/ said:
			
		

> A LOT of users seemed concerned that the ads coming will be trying to auto-install spyware/malware
> 
> The ads being delivered come from a top advertising provider for websites (Google ad network) and are screened thoroughly as part of their review process to ensure no spyware/malware is included.



Ladies and gentlemen, ads relevant to the site's "common interest" and certainly don't contain malware:






Well golly gee, look at the reputation for that site!

also https://twitter.com/arielmtspeaks/status/592481216739180544/photo/1


----------



## TheArchiver (Apr 26, 2015)

Christ help those that depend on this site. And that tool, Strype, said Piche has the community's best interests in mind.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 26, 2015)

TheArchiver said:


> Christ help those that depend on this site. And that tool, Strype, said Piche has the community's best interests in mind.



Well, of course he'd think so, he got priority bend-over-backwards-for-popufurs service when it came to serving takedowns on his stolen art.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 26, 2015)

Accountability said:


> This was announced a while ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm trying my hardest to act surprised. I really am.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 26, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> I'm trying my hardest to act surprised. I really am.



Honestly, this is _precisely_ what I expected when this whole thing was first revealed.

I'm feeling quite vindicated.


----------



## miyevskr (Apr 26, 2015)

Runefox said:


> Honestly, this is _precisely_ what I expected when this whole thing was first revealed.
> 
> I'm feeling quite vindicated.


Tsk; you haven't even been monetized yet.


----------



## alphaomegaone (Apr 26, 2015)

the rumors rowedahelicon told me seem to be true then, Yak is now a full time worker at FAIMVU


----------



## Roxxas (Apr 26, 2015)

better, but its still in the way.
slim it down a touch and move it down a bit
(from top to bottom of image) 
ie from header side to footnote side.


----------



## krystalfox77 (Apr 26, 2015)

Warning, the java script has been defeated by the cunts at IMVU, I repeat, the java script has been circumvented by the cunts at IMVU.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 26, 2015)

krystalfox77 said:


> Warning, the java script has been defeated by the cunts at IMVU, I repeat, the java script has been circumvented by the cunts at IMVU.



And I saw this coming as well. Have fun with the cat and mouse game. :/


----------



## krystalfox77 (Apr 26, 2015)

Runefox said:


> And I saw this coming as well. Have fun with the cat and mouse game. :/



Firefox still working, on Chrome, it's not, I mean, I guess it could look worse, but, the higher-ups at IMVU are still heartless cunts. There, I said it.


----------



## alphaomegaone (Apr 26, 2015)

krystalfox77 said:


> Warning, the java script has been defeated by the cunts at IMVU, I repeat, the java script has been circumvented by the cunts at IMVU.



what?


----------



## Runefox (Apr 26, 2015)

krystalfox77 said:


> Firefox still working, on Chrome, it's not, I mean, I guess it could look worse, but, the higher-ups at IMVU are still heartless cunts. There, I said it.



The only thing that matters to a company like IMVU is money. Their time in the sun has passed, and now it's time to squeeze every last dollar out of everything they can before the executives close the doors and move on.


----------



## robbo (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah, totally not a fan of the fact that "full view" is no longer a full view because of the sidebar. This says to me that proper display of ads is more important than proper display of artwork, and that just isn't right. I supported the IMVU buyout based on the idea that the site would be the same, only with performance improvements and *unobtrusive* ads, but with the ad sidebar taking up almost a third of my laptop window and the artwork being scaled down to accommodate it, I'm quite tempted to call BS. I'm certainly annoyed in any case.


----------



## Accountability (Apr 27, 2015)

Not skeezy at all.


----------



## Draconas (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm sorry, I didn't realize that FA turned into an ad dump with people's art just taking up space




No im not fucking kidding, that is *FULL FUCKING VIEW* on mobile, and already there's *TWO* fucking ads that are the same size, if not bigger than the god damn image im wanting to view. Why does the bullshit bar have a *HIGHER PRIORITY* than the image? Who's the fucking idiot that thought that would be a wonderful thing to do?

*NOT A SINGLE PERSON LIKES THE DAMN THING*. make it go away Kthnxbai.


----------



## Shireton (Apr 27, 2015)

I thought the sidebar was bad enough, but that, that mobile version is just the fucking worst. Holy hell.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 27, 2015)

If that thing absolutely HAS to be there... At least make it smaller. Even just a bit smaller. That ad is just obnoxiously big. It doesn't HAVE to be so big. IIRC, Studies show that people gloss over smaller ads the same way they gloss over bigger ads, it's just unnecessary. For those of us who us Adblock, that sidebar is just a massive abyss that isn't serving any purpose.


----------



## pheonixbat (Apr 27, 2015)

I've always had a constant adblock on my browser so I'm just stuck with the huge sidebar. But dayum now that I'm seeing some of the actual ads, those things are loud as heck. Like not volume-wise but visual-wise. And oh gosh that mobile screenshot shows the horribleness to the max. I'm really hoping this isn't a sign for where FA is headed in the long run, because we were promised otherwise. And one thing I sure don't like is being lied to. 

But alas, I'm shackled to FA because it's the only place that people commission me from. We're experiencing the same thing here as on Facebook whereas everyone uses it Because everyone uses it.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 27, 2015)

Rest assured, this is exactly where FA is heading in the long run.


----------



## stonebandit (Apr 27, 2015)

It might just be me but, the way the page looks now makes me think of those shady sites that screw-up your computer. Kinda makes it embarrassing to submit anything


----------



## StormyChang (Apr 27, 2015)

omg.  these screenshots are making me cry.  i mean, i knew this was gonna happen.  knew it from the moment of the announcement of buy out.  but.. god damn.  not even porn sites, that are notorious for ads all over in your face are this big or intrusive or obnoxious!
next step: plz to wait for ad video 2 load and play b4 you can c artz.


----------



## TheArchiver (Apr 27, 2015)

StormyChang said:


> omg.  these screenshots are making me cry.



Meanwhile, Dragoneer...

I've been told that some of IMVU's nastier ads were autodownload malware? Gross.


----------



## Kadrasar (Apr 27, 2015)

All they have to do to fix this issue is to move the sidebar.  If they need extra space why not put it next to the comments.  Surely that's less intrusive than next to the *submission*.  Given that FA is an art site you'd think the staff would have heard of a little thing called *composition*.  The artists and art appreciators that use the site certainly have.  And things like this piss off us more than anyone else.  Visual art is called "Visual art" for a reason, and screwing up the aesthetics of your art site UI is not something you want to do.  The sidebar move was a bad idea, can we have it somewhere less intrusive please?

On the subject of ads, consider the people using the site.  My adblocking software currently blocks the new ads, but not the community ads.  As long as this is possible I don't see a problem.  Most of us *are* interested in seeing the community ads.  Just keep them separate please.  If I had to see the shit ads with the good ones I'd probably just block the lot.  Nothing will be gained by forcing ads on those who don't want them.  People who use adblock aren't interested in shit ads.  That's why they have adblock...

Hopefully this will be fixed soon.  A community site that doesn't listen to it's community is prone to the harsh side of natural selection.


----------



## krystalfox77 (Apr 27, 2015)

Kadrasar said:


> All they have to do to fix this issue is to move the sidebar.  If they need extra space why not put it next to the comments.  Surely that's less intrusive than next to the *submission*.  Given that FA is an art site you'd think the staff would have heard of a little thing called *composition*.  The artists and art appreciators that use the site certainly have.  And things like this piss off us more than anyone else.  Visual art is called "Visual art" for a reason, and screwing up the aesthetics of your art site UI is not something you want to do.  The sidebar move was a bad idea, can we have it somewhere less intrusive please?
> 
> On the subject of ads, consider the people using the site.  My adblocking software currently blocks the new ads, but not the community ads.  As long as this is possible I don't see a problem.  Most of us *are* interested in seeing the community ads.  Just keep them separate please.  If I had to see the shit ads with the good ones I'd probably just block the lot.  Nothing will be gained by forcing ads on those who don't want them.  People who use adblock aren't interested in shit ads.  That's why they have adblock...
> 
> Hopefully this will be fixed soon.  A community site that doesn't listen to it's community is prone to the harsh side of natural selection.



You forget, this is Dragoneer and IMVU we're talking about, the very idea that he actually cares is laughable, he's too busy sucking IMVU's dick and being their official white knight sycophant.


----------



## StormyChang (Apr 27, 2015)

TheArchiver said:


> Meanwhile, Dragoneer...
> 
> I've been told that some of IMVU's nastier ads were autodownload malware? Gross.



yea. i've heard that a few places now.. i mean i'm not surprised at all with the type of business IMVU is.  i just... i dunno, i think i'm still in shock a bit that dragoneer did this to us.  i mean he's always had mess ups and fuck ups and he's not the best PR person in the world.. but he is a human bean.  and he made promises.  at this point he's no better than the people who put furries on daytime television like dr. phill and that.. tanya.. or tiara.. the model that got the talk show..  (i'm sure someone out there knows who i'm talking about.. ^^;; )


----------



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Apr 27, 2015)

Update on the FA twitter, they're planning on removing the sidebar.

All things considered, they tried a new format, people responded, and they took it down, so while it was a bumpy road and a bad idea, they listened to the users, so thanks for that, FA.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 27, 2015)

Welp, that's 15 minutes of coding work down the drain.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 27, 2015)

What are the chances that the sidebar is removed, but the ad placed within it still remains on the side of the art?


----------



## Zeitzbach (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm now preparing to suffer the moment the new UI stops being a choice.


----------



## krystalfox77 (Apr 27, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> What are the chances that the sidebar is removed, but the ad placed within it still remains on the side of the art?



I suppose that this wasn't looked at earlier https://twitter.com/furaffinity/status/592730325630976000


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 27, 2015)

krystalfox77 said:


> I suppose that this wasn't looked at earlier https://twitter.com/furaffinity/status/592730325630976000



Surprised that they gave a damn honestly. This is encouraging...but kinda sad they tried to pull it in the first place.


----------



## krystalfox77 (Apr 27, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Surprised that they gave a damn honestly. This is encouraging...but kinda sad they tried to pull it in the first place.



Indeed, only after the backlash did they decide to speak up about the issue, it shouldn't work this way, but at least the sodding thing will be gone soon.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 27, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Welp, that's 15 minutes of coding work down the drain.



I think you mean FA's normal quota of yearly coding?


----------



## TheArchiver (Apr 27, 2015)

Kajet said:


> I think you mean FA's normal quota of yearly coding?



Ouch.


----------



## miyevskr (Apr 27, 2015)

Draconas said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't realize that FA turned into an ad dump with people's art just taking up space



And as an aside about a sidebar about a sidebar, that submission is also in violation of Google ads policy despite being G-rated. There were many good reasons for not letting Google ads loose on FA ages ago, not least that our content (static and dynamic) is nigh-on impossible to "police" to their required standards.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 27, 2015)

squiddysquiddysquiddy said:


> Update on the FA twitter, they're planning on removing the sidebar.
> 
> All things considered, they tried a new format, people responded, and they took it down, so while it was a bumpy road and a bad idea, they listened to the users, so thanks for that, FA.



It remains to be seen what they will replace it with, however. They won't just remove it and leave it at that, they'll be looking for another way to run an ad on submissions.

EDIT: Oh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So it's just the classic UI.


----------



## Draconas (Apr 27, 2015)

It's a damn miracle, it only took the *ENTIRE* website to grab pitchforks to have the annoying thing removed


----------



## idejtauren (Apr 27, 2015)

So they remove the sidebar...but then end up breaking all types of messages again.


----------



## Grandpriest (Apr 27, 2015)

SirRob said:


> It didn't bother me before, but now that you mention it...
> 
> I know deviantART does this thing where it pushes the sidebar down when you full view an image. Seems like it'd be a simple thing to incorporate.


Dude, get rid of that avatar ...


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 27, 2015)

Runefox said:


> It remains to be seen what they will replace it with, however. They won't just remove it and leave it at that, they'll be looking for another way to run an ad on submissions.
> 
> EDIT: Oh.
> 
> ...




Yup. That means that this was nothing more than a way to quell the current uproar. The fact that it's still in the beta means the side bar will remain with some tweaks and a lovely advertisement placed right next to user's submissions. Neato!


----------



## Runefox (Apr 27, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Yup. That means that this was nothing more than a way to quell the current uproar. The fact that it's still in the beta means the side bar will remain with some tweaks and a lovely advertisement placed right next to user's submissions. Neato!



Well, looks like they noticed that we figured out they hadn't changed back the beta UI:






Cute. This is like pulling teeth. I really am looking forward to seeing how they implement the ads now.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Apr 27, 2015)

Runefox said:


> Well, looks like they noticed that we figured out they hadn't changed back the beta UI:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or perhaps they had to remove them separately? They're two completely different UIs. Calm down, they weren't just going to remove it from the classic and not the beta.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 28, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> Or perhaps they had to remove them separately? They're two completely different UIs. Calm down, they weren't just going to remove it from the classic and not the beta.



If they were originally going to remove it from both UI's, they would have said so, and they would have rolled them back simultaneously. This particular change seems more like a reaction to me.

In any event, let's see what else they come up with for delivering those tasty content ads.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2015)

at least now you have to stop and think
"IMVU cant make a profit off of us using google adsense due to FA itself Violates Google Adsense...so how are they gonna profit off of us?"


----------



## chesse20 (Apr 28, 2015)

Verin Asper said:


> at least now you have to stop and think
> "IMVU cant make a profit off of us using google adsense due to FA itself Violates Google Adsense...so how are they gonna profit off of us?"


Furaffinity premium : watch limit raised from 100 to 500, and maximum submissions per day raised from 1 to 5 compared to free 2 play users for the cheap price of 5.99$ a month


----------



## StormyChang (Apr 28, 2015)

oh jeezus fuck no.  if this happens i'm so out. i don't even care if my watchers don't follow me to other sites.  o.o


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 28, 2015)

chesse20 said:


> Furaffinity premium : watch limit raised from 100 to 500, and maximum submissions per day raised from 1 to 5 compared to free 2 play users for the cheap price of 5.99$ a month



What's sad is some people (aka, Don't make such a big fussy over it 6) will be okay with paying that. :B


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 28, 2015)

chesse20 said:


> Furaffinity premium : watch limit raised from 100 to 500, and maximum submissions per day raised from 1 to 5 compared to free 2 play users for the cheap price of 5.99$ a month



If this actually happens in the future,That will be the day I lock my account on FA for good. I already have tried DA's premium service and boy what a waste of money that was.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Apr 28, 2015)

Runefox said:


> If they were originally going to remove it from both UI's, they would have said so, and they would have rolled them back simultaneously. This particular change seems more like a reaction to me.
> 
> In any event, let's see what else they come up with for delivering those tasty content ads.



But they said they were going to remove the sidebar, they didn't say they were only going to remove it from the classic UI. 
And of course it's reactionary. They said they 'heard us' and as a result were going to remove the sidebar.



chesse20 said:


> Furaffinity premium : watch limit raised from 100 to 500, and maximum submissions per day raised from 1 to 5 compared to free 2 play users for the cheap price of 5.99$ a month



Be a realist. DA doesn't even do that, if FA were to switch to a pay system those wouldn't be reasonable limits.


----------



## Blitza (Apr 29, 2015)

Runefox said:


> Rest assured, this is exactly where FA is heading in the long run.



Thats why i say Give FA the Golden Bullet aslong it didnt Change to an damn add site,.................. wait an Minute it is already well then we Need the Bullet for the Person who did destroy FA like that. WE Need an really Fat Ass Bullet for that Guy


----------

